

Antarctica may have set its highest temperature ever recorded Tuesday - jonathanehrlich
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/03/27/antarctica-may-have-set-highest-temperature-ever-recorded-tuesday/?postshare=121427729109034

======
paulhauggis
"Need another indicator of climate warming in Antarctica?"

It's interesting how high temperatures equates to climate change, but low
temperatures doesn't mean anything. Even mentioning it will be followed by a
torrent of people commenting on how temperature != climate.

More proof that 'climate change' is a political tool.

~~~
stevesearer
I saw an article today that mentioned:

"Officially, for the past 11,700 years we have been living in the Holocene
epoch. From the Greek for ‘totally new’, the Holocene is an eyeblink in
geological time. In its nearly 12,000 years, plate tectonics has driven the
continents a little more than half a mile: a reasonably fit person could cover
the scale of planetary change in a brisk eight-minute walk. It has been a warm
time, when temperature has mattered as much as tectonics. Sea levels rose 115
feet from ice melt, and northern landscapes rose almost 600 feet, as they
shrugged off the weight of their glaciers." [1]

I'm curious how current climate trends fit in with what seems to be a time
period that overall has been warming up accompanied by rising seas.

Can someone point me to some resources to help me make sense of human-caused
global warming versus normal global warming?

[1] [http://aeon.co/magazine/science/should-we-be-suspicious-
of-t...](http://aeon.co/magazine/science/should-we-be-suspicious-of-the-
anthropocene/)

~~~
twinspop
Maybe

[http://skepticalscience.com/climate-change-little-ice-age-
me...](http://skepticalscience.com/climate-change-little-ice-age-medieval-
warm-period.htm)

OR

[http://skepticalscience.com/solar-activity-sunspots-
global-w...](http://skepticalscience.com/solar-activity-sunspots-global-
warming.htm)

Lots of good info on the site. There is a very, very, vanishingly small chance
that current climate dynamics aren't caused by humans. Doubling the CO2 in the
atmosphere will have consequences. It's inescapable physics.

